# Shades of Death



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Anyone been on Shades of Death Road lately? I haven't been on it since last year, and back then it was getting pretty rough in spots. I was planning a ride up that way this weekend, but if it's in bad shape I'd rather avoid it.

Thanks.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I last rode it about 1 month ago. There were some rough patches for about two miles heading south from where it passes under Interstate 80. Just watch where you ride and it isn't too bad.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I did the TT along it a couple months ago. Seemed fine at least for that part.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

This was mentioned in the New York Times today, "two-thirds of the roads (in New Jersey) are now evaluated as in poor or mediocre condition."

Anyone know the source of this data point?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

merckxman said:


> This was mentioned in the New York Times today, "two-thirds of the roads (in New Jersey) are now evaluated as in poor or mediocre condition."
> 
> Anyone know the source of this data point?


Cyclists??


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

merckxman said:


> This was mentioned in the New York Times today, "two-thirds of the roads (in New Jersey) are now evaluated as in poor or mediocre condition."
> 
> Anyone know the source of this data point?


Sounds right.... I'm in sunny and hurricane free SoCal and the roads around here at so much better than nJ roads when they are at its best


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

merckxman said:


> Anyone know the source of this data point?


Some people who have a financial interest in construction projects

Yes, NJ roads suck, but so do our taxes.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I guess our taxes would suck even more if they fixed the roads.

Thanks for the link. 



mtrac said:


> Some people who have a financial interest in construction projects
> 
> Yes, NJ roads suck, but so do our taxes.


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

merckxman said:


> Anyone know the source of this data point?


LOL - as much as I've been whining, it could have been me. I'm used to 'normal' bad NJ roads but wow - after this past winter, the roads are crazy-bad. There are a number of my normal rides that I've had to stop due to the pavement condition. 

Otoh, I get it. This past winter probably put a massive hurt on local budgets so there are no funds left to repair the roads (but still .... yikes)


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Not just the roads, but the bridges too.
One third of N.J.'s rural bridges need repair or replacement, report says | NJ.com

By coincidence, I just rode thru that covered bridge on this morning's ride. It's supposedly the only one left in NJ.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Sussex county put a huge effort to repair the bridges a few years ago, then immediately hurricane Irene destroyed the work


----------

